# AS members, its time to take care of our own



## avalancher (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been thinking for some time how the economy has probably hurt a lot of us, some worse than others. Injuries, illness, we all need a helping hand from time to time.But I figured that I am only one guy, what can I do to brighten someone's day and maybe help them out a little bit? Well, maybe if we all pitched in, had some fun in the process, we could maybe help a tiny bit, if nothing else brighten someones day.

Here is the plan.Starting next week I will be shipping a brand new forestry helmet to an AS member.The member will ooh and ahh over it, gently caress its shiny carcass,drool a bit if he or she is so inclined, then sign his AS username name to it.Also in the box will be a map of North America where you can put a dot on where you live. Then drop it in the box and send it to the next AS member.

After the helmet has made its rounds, it will return to me where I will sell raffle tickets for something cheap, maybe a buck per ticket.The lucky winner will receive his signed helmet in time for christmas, and all proceeds will be awarded to an AS member that could use it around Christmas time.

I have not worked out the details on how we are going to figure out who gets the proceeds, I am open to suggestions.I figure maybe we could nominate a few,throw the names in a hat, and draw one.

Now, here are some ground rules.
This benefit is open only to members in good standing and a hundred posts under your belt.If you joined yesterday, then dont bother entering.I know you may be a great guy and perfectly dependable, but you have to keep in mind that only a great deal of faith among the members is going to make this work.If we dont know you, it makes it harder to trust you.I reserve the right to pass on a member who doesnt frequent the boards very often even if he has a hundred posts to his credit.If you feel that you deserve an exception, PM me and I will pass your request on to a few other members to see what they think.

Postage to the next member will be at your expense.it shouldnt be a whole lot,but if you would like to participate and are short on cash then let me know.I will pay your postage.Keep in mind that the faster you send it to the next member, the more members will get to sign it before Christmas.

You can send the package anyway you want,but just make sure it has some tracking on it.You can go to USPS.com and print your postage right at home, the weight of the package will always stay the same.You can even arrange for free to have the USPS pick the package up.

Now,if you would like to participate in this adventure, then PM me your name and address and I will add you to the list. I have already been in touch with a number of members already and have them on the list, and I am going to try and group members together according to where they live so that our package spends as little time as possible in transit.In other words, have the package make its rounds in one state before passing on to the next one,etc.This will also keep the postage down.

If you try and PM me and my box is full, try again later in the day.I will do my best to keep up.

Now, last but not least, I could not have done this without some help, and it would be nice if you dropped a line to Grande Dog from Baileys and thanked him for his generosity.I contacted him with my plan and he didnt hesitate in the least about stepping up to the plate by donating the helmet.Baileys has always been a great company to deal with, and here again Grande Dog has shown once again that when it comes to personal attention Baileys has no equal. 

Now, what do you guys think?wanna have some fun with this?


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 26, 2010)

This sounds like a great idea. That helmet will be one of a kind when it makes its rounds. I will send you a PM in a few weeks after the initial mayhem has cooled off.


----------



## kam (Apr 26, 2010)

*helmet*

One dollar a ticket? A dollar does not buy a coffee today.
The big winner will be USPS.

I have a suggestion....send it to several GTGs. That way, 10 or 20 people can sign...all on one shipping charge.

Another suggestion is that the proceeds go to an AS member
who lost his job recently.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 26, 2010)

The hardhat heard around the world. I like it. PM sent. Rep, too. 

Might wanna up the ante on that raffle to $5 per ticket.


----------



## England14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in. I need to work on my post count anyway. :monkey:


----------



## mimilkman1 (Apr 26, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Might wanna up the ante on that raffle to $5 per ticket.



I'm all for that.

P.M. sent Avalancher.

Kyle


----------



## cornbread (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in.

I will PM you soon.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in, there's me and another member on my street. $5 tickets sounds fair, I'd throw in for four. + rep!


----------



## avalancher (Apr 26, 2010)

kam said:


> One dollar a ticket? A dollar does not buy a coffee today.
> The big winner will be USPS.
> 
> I have a suggestion....send it to several GTGs. That way, 10 or 20 people can sign...all on one shipping charge.
> ...




you all have excellent ideas, keep em coming. I had figured to keep the cost down on the raffle tickets so everyone could join in without breaking the bank, but hey, if you want to up it to five bucks, thats fine. I had figured to start the bank with fifty bucks out myself since Baileys threw the helmet in.


As for who gets the proceeds after the raffle, we can decide that at our leisure, I just really wanted to get the ball rolling on signing the thing.
anyone have any gtg soon?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 26, 2010)

That is definately one hell of an idea!


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 26, 2010)

LL of a deal, count me in...


----------



## Scootermsp (Apr 26, 2010)

What a great idea. Maybe some of us could send a pdf or jpeg with our "Sig" and it could be traced with permanent marker onto the helmet? This will cut shipping to zero! Another idea maybe if you buy so many tix perhaps you can get a copy of the map. We can simply submit our screen names and hometowns and the dot can be put on the map. I would love to have a map of North America with everyone's name and location! Not trying to change the great concept you thought up, just tossing out a few ideas to help save $$ for those that need it. Scootermsp


----------



## avalancher (Apr 26, 2010)

okay guys, if you want to participate, you need to pm me your name and address.simply sending me a message saying you want in doesnt help


----------



## PineFever (Apr 26, 2010)

Count me in!
pm on the way.


----------



## sloth9669 (Apr 26, 2010)

great idea i just think finding that one person of the thousands who could use help will be the issue here. Id like to see AS start a fund and buy open land and keep it to just the wildlife for the future. Also if anyone around north east mass needs wood to heat your house next year and you are down on your luck i would be more then happy to help out or at least get you some wood at cost. Please keep in mind i dont have much to give away but always looking to help if i can.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 26, 2010)

Avalancher that is a great idea you have. I will participate in the helmet passing. Pm will be sent shortly.

Beefie


----------



## NorthernOntario (Apr 26, 2010)

As a few others have said... you may be best to send this to people holding GTG's... that saves an exponential amount on shipping! Imagine if this thing got sent to just 5 regional GTG's?? 5x shipping, but potentially 50+ names (assume average gtg is 10 guys +/-).


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2010)

Av, Methinks you're gonna need a bigger helmet, something Paul Bunyan sized!

For you guys wanting a map showing members, there is one, just add yourself to it. Go to your control panel, and at the bottom is a "googlemap" link. I'm on there, along with quite a few others. Here's a Link to the map.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 27, 2010)

I spent a lot of time thinking about this last night, and here are a few of my thoughts on the subject matter.

I think it would be great to send the helmet to a GTG, but I also like the idea still of sending it to individuals for several reasons. For one, I think it lends a great deal of,hm,what is the word for it....well, lets just say it lends a lot to the idea that who ever is going to win this helmet will appreciate the fact that the thing has ridden all over the country and if we are lucky even to other countries to be signed.At least I know that even though I am excluded from the drawing for fairness sake, I would appreciate it even more knowing that it had ridden all over the country.If we have time, we can forward it to someone who is attending a GTG,but right now the requests are pouring in and I am having a time of it keeping up on it.When I get your request to be included I will simply reply "on the list".

I know the amount of postage is going to add up, but I would like everyone to consider the fact that you are taking part in a truly monumental effort to not only help someone, but helping to draw the community together.Because of the distance that we live from each other, some may never have the opportunity to meet some of the folks that we chat with every day.A signature on a helmet lends a great deal of realism to that person that you yack with each and every day.
Second, I wish in some ways someone else had launched this effort,because like a child on Christmas eve, I know I would be eagerly awaiting my turn for it to show up at my house.Again, I would hate to disappoint anyone of this opportunity if they look at like I do.I guess in many ways I can be accused of being childlike in this matter,but it tickles me every time I get a package in the mail.Even if its just parts for something!

Discounthunter has also added to the pot by offering custom turkey,crow and deer calls for the raffle.Everyone, rep him for his efforts!

I have also spent some time in trying to draw up a good way of dispersing the funds from the raffle, like many have pointed out there are many that have had a rough time lately.I dont have the answer right now,but considering there are wiser heads around here than mine I am sure that we can come up with a good candidate or candidates that are worthy of your time and resources.If you have an idea, post it.We have time to sort through the ideas and come up with something that most of us will agree on.


Last but not least, I want to thank each and everyone of you that have stepped up already and signed up.I hesitated for sometime on launching this, wondered if everyone would think I was a softhearted tard with an even more retarded idea but figured what the heck.I figure if it helps someone just a little bit, even if its nothing more than a dinner for two to take the mind off the troubles of the day, then it would be well worth my effort.

Thanks again guys, you all truly deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 27, 2010)

I am in, I'll meet you somewhere and sign it... Just a thought on the Map, if you number your mark then the exact route can be seen, kinda like drawing by numbers.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 27, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> I am in, I'll meet you somewhere and sign it... Just a thought on the Map, if you number your mark then the exact route can be seen, kinda like drawing by numbers.




Excellent idea on the map!
looks like knoxville aint to far from you is it?


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 27, 2010)

No, Knoxville (I-40 and Rutlege Pike exit 392) is only 15 Miles, I work in Mascot which is 7 miles closer. I do have two guys who live in Newport though, one of them right off the exit on 40.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 27, 2010)

Count me in.... Are you going to try to group the list in order of proximity? For example, I am in Winston-Salem, NC and there are a few AS members in Greensboro / Raleigh / Charlotte. It woul make the helmet spend less time in transit and more time in the hands of a member... Just a thought.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 27, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Count me in.... Are you going to try to group the list in order of proximity? For example, I am in Winston-Salem, NC and there are a few AS members in Greensboro / Raleigh / Charlotte. It woul make the helmet spend less time in transit and more time in the hands of a member... Just a thought.




That is exactly what I have in mind.The more people that can hand carry it to other members, the better.

I have been plotting a route so far, and trying to group as many folks together as I can,but the list keeps growing,faster than what I can keep up with.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to take a moment and thank all the effort so far, it has truly be breathtaking just to see the response.
So far we have almost fifty members signed up, and one member who didnt want to sign the helmet but instead wanted to donate to the fund has already donated a very large sum to the cause.I just received his donation in the paypal account.

I cant thank you guys enough.I have always known that you all are a great bunch of folks,but your efforts so far have been almost overwhelming.I aint normally the kind to waller around teary eyed,but the outpouring of support for this project has left me almost speechless.Yeah, you guys have finally managed to shut me up.No small task indeed.I am at a total loss for words.

Thank you


----------



## avalancher (Apr 27, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> No, Knoxville (I-40 and Rutlege Pike exit 392) is only 15 Miles, I work in Mascot which is 7 miles closer. I do have two guys who live in Newport though, one of them right off the exit on 40.



You know two more guys in Newport besides me?Who?


----------



## sloth9669 (Apr 27, 2010)

on a piece of paper with the helmet you should list your name then your number on the map then your AS name. Everyone sees me as sloth9669 not andrew.


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 27, 2010)

Great Idea! I'm in


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome Idea, things like this make me love this place more and more!


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 27, 2010)

avalancher said:


> You know two more guys in Newport besides me?Who?




Sorry, I meant two guys I work with live in Newport, Though they both have Chainsaws their not Fanatics like Us.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 27, 2010)

Blowncrewcab said:


> Sorry, I meant two guys I work with live in Newport, Though they both have Chainsaws their not Fanatics like Us.



When you gonna convert them?They are wasting time!Wood cuttin time!


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 27, 2010)

Neat idea. Be sure to include a sharpie in the box the helmet's being shipped in.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 27, 2010)

good idea avalancher...

...hey everybody lets roll with it.


----------



## svon89 (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have anywhere enough posts, and that is NOT a problem. But I do have an idea.... I know that RI and MA had some serious flooding issues, but even though my garage had 3' of water in it, I am making out all right. 

But those poor people where the tornado hit, are that any AS members out that way? I can deal with floods, hurricanes and the like, but that stuff is just scary. I only think like that because I saw on the news the number of people that grabbed their chainsaws and went out to help. 

Stephen


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 27, 2010)

*Backup plan?*

How about a backup plan for giving? If, after the money is collected, some unforeseen dispute/argument arises over who should receive the generosity of this drive, the money will then be donated to a predetermined reputable charity by a certain date or after receiving a certain number of signatures on the helmet.


----------



## Old51AVE (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't even know there was a map!! (I put my Province on it!) Need to tell some more Canadians about it, though, I know there are more of us on the forum that aren't on the map!! I know @ least 2 more members here, locally, one is even my cutting buddy!!

Staying on topic, what about international members? The idea of sending a file of one's sig so it could be traced, would help those 'abroad' be able to participate! @ least I'm on the host continent, but with shipping and customs, it could become a hassle... 

Heck, we don't even seem to have any get togethers here (that I know of) With the mountains a short drive away, we could have a cutting party or a camp-out!!

Great idea, Avalancher, it makes it more visceral being able to put a name to a place and person!

Cheers!

Old51AVE :greenchainsaw:



Steve NW WI said:


> Av, Methinks you're gonna need a bigger helmet, something Paul Bunyan sized!
> 
> For you guys wanting a map showing members, there is one, just add yourself to it. Go to your control panel, and at the bottom is a "googlemap" link. I'm on there, along with quite a few others. Here's a Link to the map.


----------



## tjbier (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a great idea.. I like the thought of this helmet traveling throughout this country and hopefully others. Too bad it won't be blaze orange when it's done, it will be sharpie black, lol.


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 27, 2010)

This idea is silly.
Count me in!!

.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 28, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> How about a backup plan for giving? If, after the money is collected, some unforeseen dispute/argument arises over who should receive the generosity of this drive, the money will then be donated to a predetermined reputable charity by a certain date or after receiving a certain number of signatures on the helmet.




That is an excellent idea.If anyone has any ideas as to any worthwhile charity, chime in and let me know.I want everyone to understand one thing, even though I started this drive I want everyones opinion and input.I consider this really OUR project, not mine.Any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated, and I am beginning to think this whole thing needs more than one guy behind the steering wheel.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 28, 2010)

Old51AVE said:


> I didn't even know there was a map!! (I put my Province on it!) Need to tell some more Canadians about it, though, I know there are more of us on the forum that aren't on the map!! I know @ least 2 more members here, locally, one is even my cutting buddy!!
> 
> Staying on topic, what about international members? The idea of sending a file of one's sig so it could be traced, would help those 'abroad' be able to participate! @ least I'm on the host continent, but with shipping and customs, it could become a hassle...
> 
> ...



Another great idea.I wondered right off the bat how fair this was going to be to members in other countries.Anyone have any objections to adding members names to the helmet right here instead of shipping the thing overseas or north of the border?

Also, I received a PM from a service member last night.Basically the member really wanted to participate but he is serving in Iraq right now, and instead offered to just send a donation to the paypal account I set up for this event.
I took it upon myself to offer to add his name to the helmet by someone else in his absence.Everyone okay with adding service members to the helmet as they request it?

By the looks of it, this helmet is going to do some serious traveling as it is without having to travel out of the country.I doubt we are going to have the time to send it even to Canada.


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 29, 2010)

bump!


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 29, 2010)

Avalancher maybe you would consider one of the many veterans charities or organizations. Such as Wounded Warriors or The USO just to name two out of the many.


----------



## GAJON (Apr 29, 2010)

*Raffle Tickets*

Hey I own a print shop so if your getting paper tickets made I will do them for nothing. Sorry if I am behind and someone has already said this. I haven't read all the pages. Just shoot me a pm whoever is doing it.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 29, 2010)

hanniedog said:


> Avalancher maybe you would consider one of the many veterans charities or organizations. Such as Wounded Warriors or The USO just to name two out of the many.



I figured to take a poll after the helmet is on its way around the country and see what everyone thinks.I figured that the best option is to see if we can help someone from here,but if that doesnt pan out or the majority wants something different that is okay with me.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 29, 2010)

GAJON said:


> Hey I own a print shop so if your getting paper tickets made I will do them for nothing. Sorry if I am behind and someone has already said this. I haven't read all the pages. Just shoot me a pm whoever is doing it.



I appreciate your offer, but I figured to keep it simple.I thought the best way is to just put members names on a chunk of paper,one for each ticket bought and throw it in a hat.Looks like we will have a lot more to raffle off besides the helmet, a number of members have chimed in with stuff to raffle off.I got a good chance in talking a few saws out of a friend of mine that has a jilllion of them to really liven up the raffle off.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 29, 2010)

avalancher said:


> okay guys, if you want to participate, you need to pm me your name and address.simply sending me a message saying you want in doesnt help



Sounds like a good idea. Most of us wouldn't need to pay much for shipping if we do it right.. Send it to Mnguns and I'll pick it up from him. We'll use the shipping cost for a few  

I might even stop down to his place and he can try our his new saw on a load of my wood. :monkey:


----------



## avalancher (Apr 30, 2010)

Iska3 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Most of us wouldn't need to pay much for shipping if we do it right.. Send it to Mnguns and I'll pick it up from him. We'll use the shipping cost for a few
> 
> I might even stop down to his place and he can try our his new saw on a load of my wood. :monkey:



Sounds great if we can knock out two guys with one stop.But one of you is going to have to give me your address, i didnt find either of you on the list!


----------



## little possum (Apr 30, 2010)

avalancher said:


> you all have excellent ideas, keep em coming. I had figured to keep the cost down on the raffle tickets so everyone could join in without breaking the bank, but hey, if you want to up it to five bucks, thats fine. I had figured to start the bank with fifty bucks out myself since Baileys threw the helmet in.
> 
> 
> As for who gets the proceeds after the raffle, we can decide that at our leisure, I just really wanted to get the ball rolling on signing the thing.
> anyone have any gtg soon?


May 22nd a GTG in NC. And one in TN on June 19th



2FatGuys said:


> Count me in.... Are you going to try to group the list in order of proximity? For example, I am in Winston-Salem, NC and there are a few AS members in Greensboro / Raleigh / Charlotte. It woul make the helmet spend less time in transit and more time in the hands of a member... Just a thought.


Im in NC 

This is a great idea for the AS community.

Id like to be included


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 30, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> How about a backup plan for giving? If, after the money is collected, some unforeseen dispute/argument arises over who should receive the generosity of this drive, the money will then be donated to a predetermined reputable charity by a certain date or after receiving a certain number of signatures on the helmet.



I like the backup plan , or could we benefit more than 1 member in need by paying for firewood for some that can't cut/afford their own due to illness, injury, etc. ? Just a random thought. A C


----------



## avalancher (Apr 30, 2010)

little possum said:


> May 22nd a GTG in NC. And one in TN on June 19th
> 
> 
> Im in NC
> ...



then pm me your name and address!


----------



## brisawyer (May 17, 2010)

Got the helmet today 5/17. It is a lot nicer than I thought I may have to get one of those.I will take a pic and ship it in the morning 5/18


----------



## RVALUE (May 17, 2010)

avalancher said:


> I appreciate your offer, but I figured to keep it simple.I thought the best way is to just put members names on a chunk of paper,one for each ticket bought and throw it in a hat.Looks like we will have a lot more to raffle off besides the helmet, a number of members have chimed in with stuff to raffle off.I got a good chance in talking a few saws out of a friend of mine that has a jilllion of them to really liven up the raffle off.



Just don't get supercabs and freehand to do it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brisawyer (May 17, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137427&stc=1&d=1274113465







Here is the helmet. I know it is supposed to be a pic in front of the woodpile. It is gonna be a few days before I could get to the woodpile. I didnt want to hang onto it and delay the process. Helmet is on the way to gene in NC. I will post tracking number tomorrow evening


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

Good deal, looks like that thing is making good time already.I tried to group everyone as close together as possible to minimize postage costs, as well as make it as speedy as possible from one member to the next.Give me a minute and I will post a map of the route that it will be taking,although we have new members asking to be added to the list.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 18, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Sending it to GTG's is a much better idea than spending a fortune shipping it around the world.



:agree2:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm..If it's in Bristol now, should be in Mt. Falls soon I hope...


----------



## Laird (May 18, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread before! PM sent.


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

Here is the first leg map,after plotting them all out on mapquest looks like I didnt do as good a job on plotting them out as I should.I might have to tweak the route a bit and send an updated route to a member to replace the one in the box.


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

second leg


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Hmmm..If it's in Bristol now, should be in Mt. Falls soon I hope...




You got two members ahead of you, its headed to 2fatguys in Winston-Salem, NC, then to little possum in Gold Hill, NC. then on to virginia.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 18, 2010)

Can't bring up avalancher's map...blocked here.


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

third leg


----------



## brisawyer (May 18, 2010)

Shipped USPS tracking # 0307 3330 0001 4503 5287


----------



## little possum (May 18, 2010)

It just may make it here for the GTG. That could mean at least a couple signatures from the NC gang. And 2 from VA.


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

little possum said:


> It just may make it here for the GTG. That could mean at least a couple signatures from the NC gang. And 2 from VA.



when is your GTG?


----------



## little possum (May 18, 2010)

On saturday (5/22)


----------



## avalancher (May 18, 2010)

brisawyer said:


> Shipped USPS tracking # 0307 3330 0001 4503 5287



You did a great job getting that thing and getting right back into transit! Thanks so much!


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 18, 2010)

avalancher said:


> You did a great job getting that thing and getting right back into transit! Thanks so much!



Hopefully it will get here in time to get it to Little Possum's GTG...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 19, 2010)

I just found this thread I'm late to the party, sending a pm. Hope I'm not so late I can't get in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 19, 2010)

brisawyer said:


> Here is the helmet. I know it is supposed to be a pic in front of the woodpile. It is gonna be a few days before I could get to the woodpile. I didnt want to hang onto it and delay the process. Helmet is on the way to gene in NC. I will post tracking number tomorrow evening



Thats a good idea adding a pic of the helmet with all your wood, saws, place, hunting dog or GTG group helment shot or what ever you like. There might be some cool pics in this thread.


----------



## ents (May 19, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this thread. P.M. sent if it's not too late. However, it better be one huge hat to get all these signatures on. Maybe you need two or three or four helmets (or has that already been suggested? (didn't read entire thread)).

Later and good luck,


----------



## RVALUE (May 19, 2010)

avalancher said:


> You got two members ahead of you, its headed to 2fatguys in Winston-Salem, NC, then to little possum in Gold Hill, NC. then on to virginia.



Virginia who?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 19, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Virginia who?




Virginia = Capitol of the Confederacy, home of G. Washington and R.L. Lee...and T. Jefferson.


----------



## avalancher (May 19, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Virginia who?




Your grandma of coarse.She thought that the helmet would go great with her combat boots.


----------



## Iska3 (May 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 21, 2010)

avalancher said:


> You did a great job getting that thing and getting right back into transit! Thanks so much!



Hardhat arrived late yesterday. I have signed it and will try to get with Tiger Rag this evening (when he gets back in town) so he can hand carry it to the NC GTG (and Little Possum).


----------



## avalancher (May 21, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Hardhat arrived late yesterday. I have signed it and will try to get with Tiger Rag this evening (when he gets back in town) so he can hand carry it to the NC GTG (and Little Possum).



That would be great if it can make it to the GTG, thanks for your efforts on this thing.Cant tell you guys thanks enough for all the effort so far in this thing, you guys make this place a great place to hang out!


----------



## little possum (May 21, 2010)

avalancher said:


> That would be great if it can make it to the GTG, thanks for your efforts on this thing.Cant tell you guys thanks enough for all the effort so far in this thing, you guys make this place a great place to hang out!



I agree with ^. This place is great.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 21, 2010)

I still think this is a stupid idea, which is probably why I like it so much!!!


----------



## mimilkman1 (May 21, 2010)

Meeee 2!


----------



## RVALUE (May 21, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> I still think this is a stupid idea, which is probably why I like it so much!!!



When I was in college, about a month before Christmas, we announced that we were drawing names, and exchanging a six pack of Michelob. 

Some people thought that was the dumbest idea, and opted out. When the last day of finals came, we searched out our recipients and presented them with their gift. It was kindof neat, wondering who got your name, etc. Turned into a really nice mini Christmas party. 

The ones with the gloomiest faces watching the rest of us were the loudest earilier about the 'dumb idea'.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 21, 2010)

The package has been passed on...

Hey Av... I told Tiger it was ok for him to sign it too. He said he thought this was a cool thing to do. I had a GREAT time talking saws with him... 

I would love to see pictures of the hardhat when its finished.


----------



## avalancher (May 22, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> The package has been passed on...
> 
> Hey Av... I told Tiger it was ok for him to sign it too. He said he thought this was a cool thing to do. I had a GREAT time talking saws with him...
> 
> I would love to see pictures of the hardhat when its finished.



Thanks man for your extra effort in getting that thing to the GTG! Hope you guys had a great time at the event as well.

Sure is great seeing everyone pulling together on this one!


----------



## little possum (May 22, 2010)

A big thanks to Gene and Matt to get the helmet to the GTG.

I will be shippin it out on monday

Just a hint, might want to watch when you handle it, seems the sharpie is wiping off. Avalanchers name is smeared a little bit.

I got 6 or 7 members to sign it today. And informed them about the raffle. None of them come over to the firewood section.


----------



## little possum (May 24, 2010)

Shipped to MtFallsMikey this evening.

Gonna have to get me 2 of those nice helmets.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 25, 2010)

little possum said:


> Shipped to MtFallsMikey this evening.
> 
> Gonna have to get me 2 of those nice helmets.



I'll be looking for it.

Going to stop by and coerce/cajole Mr. Tom Hall into signing it while I have it.


----------



## avalancher (May 27, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I'll be looking for it.
> 
> Going to stop by and coerce/cajole Mr. Tom Hall into signing it while I have it.




Let me know when you get that thing, i have an updated shipping list and I will have to email it to the next on the list.route is going to have to change a bit after you ship it to the next member to acomadate the members added to the list after it shipped from here.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 1, 2010)

It has came and went. Was off work Thurs./Fri, arrived Weds. and was shipped out Thurs. am to Indiana. I threw in a little something in the box for the raffele, plus to cushion it. Some of the sigs are rubbed off partially....
and a pic of it with the 'ol Pioneer RA.


----------



## avalancher (Jun 4, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> It has came and went. Was off work Thurs./Fri, arrived Weds. and was shipped out Thurs. am to Indiana. I threw in a little something in the box for the raffele, plus to cushion it. Some of the sigs are rubbed off partially....
> and a pic of it with the 'ol Pioneer RA.



Good deal.I have been strapped to a bed in the local hospital, and was wondering how things were going with this thing.haven logged on since hmm,last tuesday I reckon.Got a pm from Super3,he has replaced the sharpies with fine line paint pens,solving the rubbing off of the signature problem,and has sent it on its way.
Mtfallsmickey,sharp lookin pic!


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope you're on your way to a full recovery, there!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 7, 2010)

Any updates on the helmet?


----------



## avalancher (Jun 7, 2010)

I havent heard anything, Super3 sent it out on the third so it really ought to be at the next place by now.According to my list, *loadthestove* should have been the next one to receive it.


----------



## loadthestove (Jun 8, 2010)

Recieved helmet this morning,and will ship back out tomorrow.
Uncle Moustache dont worry about the RAT that got in the box,it should be dead by the time it gets there......


----------



## avalancher (Jun 9, 2010)

loadthestove said:


> Recieved helmet this morning,and will ship back out tomorrow.
> Uncle Moustache dont worry about the RAT that got in the box,it should be dead by the time it gets there......




What?You only sent one rat to him?I thought the plan was a box full.......trying to save on postage eh?

Those paint pens work any better than the sharpies?


----------



## tjbier (Jun 10, 2010)

bump.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 11, 2010)

loadthestove said:


> Recieved helmet this morning,and will ship back out tomorrow.
> Uncle Moustache dont worry about the RAT that got in the box,it should be dead by the time it gets there......




That's all right. I've got a couple extra gerbils I can give up to send along. 

I've not been following this thread closely (and I'm too stinking lazy to look through it all right now) but how many are on the list?


----------



## avalancher (Jun 14, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> That's all right. I've got a couple extra gerbils I can give up to send along.
> 
> I've not been following this thread closely (and I'm too stinking lazy to look through it all right now) but how many are on the list?




The list in the box with the helmet has somewhere in the neighborhood of 40 names,this is the first wave.Second list has an additional 35 names,if the helmet makes its way through the first list and we have time before Christmas then I will send it on its way through the second list until we run out of time.
I chose to break the list into two parts,biggest reason is it was important to get the thing on its way,and instead of constantly changing the shipping order and having to constantly forward a revised list to a member.But in reality, I have been pleasantly surprised that all the members have done a great job in getting the thing back into transit once they signed it.So far nobody as far as I know have sat on the thing more than a day.Great job everyone!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 14, 2010)

I can throw a rabbit in with the helmet if you like. Would you like a black or white one? They are pretty small so space is not an issue.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> I can throw a rabbit in with the helmet if you like. Would you like a black or white one? They are pretty small so space is not an issue.:hmm3grin2orange:



no bunnz pls. Too friskey.


----------



## ray benson (Jun 14, 2010)

How does shipping the helmet from member to member help the members?


----------



## avalancher (Jun 14, 2010)

ray benson said:


> How does shipping the helmet from member to member help the members?




The helmet,after being signed be any member who wants to sign it,will be raffled off at the end of the year.All the proceeds from the helmet raffle as well as some other things that have been donated by members and several of the sponsors from this site will be then be dispursed to a member in need or to a charity of our choice.I figure in Octobor we can open a thread where members can nominate where the funds will be sent to.

While I am on the subject, I have gotten a few PM from members who want to know how the funds are being kept, and who is responsible for keeping track of the funds.As one member put it, "how do we know you arent going to just pocket the money and take off?"

Well,I guess you dont know,a certain amount of trust is invaluable here,but I asure you that I have no intentions of keeping a dime of the money myself.If there is anyone that would like to nominate a second in charge,speak up now.I will hand over co-access to the paypal account so that each and every dime is accounted for.Right now we are already sitting on funds that have been donated by members that wanted to contribute but where unable to sign the helmet for one reason or another.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 15, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Hopefully the auction will bring as much as was spent on shipping! Keeping tabs on shipping spent?



I think I spent $7 to ship from me to In. I consider it a donation to a worthy cause, IMO.


----------



## avalancher (Jun 15, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Hopefully the auction will bring as much as was spent on shipping! Keeping tabs on shipping spent?



I figured that the cost of shipping was rather miniscule compared to what the helmet may be worth to the lucky member who wins the helmet.Although of coarse I am not elgible to win the raffle,I would pay a pretty penny for a keepsake with 100 plus signatures of what I call my friends.Maybe I am a little different.

Hmm.Treeco,I dont see your name on this list!Wanna sign up and add your signature?


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 16, 2010)

Got the helmet today. I added a couple gems to the package (including one very small snacky for Ljute.)

Will mail it along to Steve Foss tomorrow.

The paint pens work fairly well, but perhaps after everyone signs, the helmet should have a coat of polyurethane or something.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 16, 2010)

Bully, _unclemoustache_! Bully, I say!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Put me on the list as one who needs the funds from the auction.



I doubt that.

But yes, a lot of money is being spent aside from the real situation though its not like the USPS doesn't need the money either.
It might make more sense just to send the money one would spend on shipping the helmet directly to the persons who are going to get the proceeds from the raffle but that might conflict with a few common denominators. Like some people just wouldn't accept that kind of charity. And who who send money to a stranger?
And of course the doubt that the money from the raffle is actually going to go to these persons in need might be in question of course.
This way, you get to be a part of some sort of history. Check out Unc Moustache. Don't he look proper? You could too.
I tell you what, I 'll give you the 7 bucks, sign it, take a pic, put it up then send it to me. What's yer adress? I'll have a check it the mail pronto.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

Now don't give me any of that " I don't want to give anybody my address" crap. Its not like this isn't 2010 and we couldn't find out for 20 bucks.


----------



## loadthestove (Jun 16, 2010)

:yourock: watch out Josh,the AXE men producers may come looking for you and offer you a part in next seasons episodes.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 17, 2010)

Way to go Josh!

My wife drew the heart around my sig....don't anyone take that to mean anything improper....


----------



## avalancher (Jun 17, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Got the helmet today. I added a couple gems to the package (including one very small snacky for Ljute.)
> 
> Will mail it along to Steve Foss tomorrow.
> 
> The paint pens work fairly well, but perhaps after everyone signs, the helmet should have a coat of polyurethane or something.



Looking good there Josh!Glad to see you having some fun with it!Thanks for the pics!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 18, 2010)

Mailed it off this morning. I still think this is stupid! 




mtfallsmikey said:


> My wife drew the heart around my sig....don't anyone take that to mean anything improper....




Thanks for the explanation. I was beginning to wonder...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 18, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Hopefully the auction will bring as much as was spent on shipping! Keeping tabs on shipping spent?



:yourock:

Why don't you keep tabs on the shipping. It seems like you are interested in the matter and need something to keep your mind occupied.

Go kick rocks while you are at it.


.


----------



## jburlingham (Jun 19, 2010)

Sadly I haven't been on in a while,cool first post to check in on.
Seems like a neat Idea, and will make for one hell of a conversational piece in the end.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like the helmet is making the rounds fairly quickly. Way to go AS!opcorn:


----------



## Iska3 (Jun 20, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Mailed it off this morning. I still think this is stupid!
> ...



Maybe so but you and the pict's just increased it's value. Wish I could give you another rep.. Nice pictures.. (of the hat)


----------



## dave066 (Jun 21, 2010)

Giving the proceeds to a member is great but how about to tree cutters family that has lost the tree cutter?


----------



## avalancher (Jun 28, 2010)

Any updates on this guys?I havent heard a peep out of anyone after it left Uncle Mustache!


----------



## bore_pig (Jun 28, 2010)

I have also been away lately. This is a good thread, and idea. It appears to be coming to my area in the next few days, and I'd like to sign the helmet. PM sent Av.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know why I didn't see this before? Sending PM now.


----------



## avalancher (Jun 28, 2010)

Just got a PM from StihlyinEly,he has the helmet and is sending it on its way to the next member.Iska3, you are the next on the list!

Thanks everyone for making this happen!


----------



## avalancher (Jun 28, 2010)

bore pig,metals, and treemandan, I have you on the list,but I am going to have to make some changes.The route that the helmet is going to take is already printed and in the box with the helmet, and it has been driving me crazy changing the route each and every time someone sends in a request.So here is what I am going to do.

After it makes its way up through the northeast and all the way up to Vermont,I will send a new shipping list to Jon E in Vermont.It will then catch all you guys on the way back down to the central states.I have plotted all the new addresses on a map, and grouped the addresses together so it should be not only quick to get from one member to the next but save a lot on postage.The closer you are to the next address the cheaper the shipping.When it left here it was 4.95 to the next guy.If you guys can hang on for a bit, it shouldnt be too long in getting its way back down the east coast area.I will have it stop here in TN before it heads its way across the southern states,and I will then add all the new members that chimed in after the helmet shipped that are located primarily in OK,TX,and Nevada.

Oh,and one more thing.A number of members have added items to the box for the raffle.While I appreciate your gesture,it only adds weight to the box and increases postage.If you want to add items to the raffle, let me know and I will have UPS stop and pick the items up from you at my cost.Just box it up, let me know what it is and approx what it weighs,and I will do the rest.I can either email you a UPS label or just have the driver stop by and pick it up.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 28, 2010)

avalancher said:


> bore pig,metals, and treemandan, I have you on the list,but I am going to have to make some changes.The route that the helmet is going to take is already printed and in the box with the helmet, and it has been driving me crazy changing the route each and every time someone sends in a request.So here is what I am going to do.
> 
> After it makes its way up through the northeast and all the way up to Vermont,I will send a new shipping list to Jon E in Vermont.It will then catch all you guys on the way back down to the central states.I have plotted all the new addresses on a map, and grouped the addresses together so it should be not only quick to get from one member to the next but save a lot on postage.The closer you are to the next address the cheaper the shipping.When it left here it was 4.95 to the next guy.If you guys can hang on for a bit, it shouldnt be too long in getting its way back down the east coast area.I will have it stop here in TN before it heads its way across the southern states,and I will then add all the new members that chimed in after the helmet shipped that are located primarily in OK,TX,and Nevada.
> 
> Oh,and one more thing.A number of members have added items to the box for the raffle.While I appreciate your gesture,it only adds weight to the box and increases postage.If you want to add items to the raffle, let me know and I will have UPS stop and pick the items up from you at my cost.Just box it up, let me know what it is and approx what it weighs,and I will do the rest.I can either email you a UPS label or just have the driver stop by and pick it up.



If I add something to the raffle. . . I'll just ship it to ya. No need for you to accrue all these costs. 

So when were you thinking about having the start of the raffle? . . End of November?


----------



## avalancher (Jun 28, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> If I add something to the raffle. . . I'll just ship it to ya. No need for you to accrue all these costs.
> 
> So when were you thinking about having the start of the raffle? . . End of November?




that is what I am figuring on,a lot depends on how fast this helmet gets around to all the members.In an ideal world,it would be great to have everyone who wants to sign it get their chance, raffle it off along with the other goodies,and have the raffle goods and helmet get to their new owners by Christmas time as well as distribute the proceeds to the folks/members/charities in time for christmas.


----------



## little possum (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot to add my picture of the helmet. Unfortunately I damaged the camera before I got to take the other pictures. It was in the center of the GTG convention. I was going to go to the other side and get a piture with it and all the ASers that showed up





Hah, found it.


----------



## Iska3 (Jun 28, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Just got a PM from StihlyinEly,he has the helmet and is sending it on its way to the next member.Iska3, you are the next on the list!
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this happen!



I'll let you know when I receive it and take it over to MNguns ASAP. 

What about the guys in Mora, MN who were on here last winter? I'll take it around to be signed and ship once everyone signed it. 

Anyone around East Centeral MN. area should let me know ASAP and they can save on shipping.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 29, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Oh,and one more thing.A number of members have added items to the box for the raffle.While I appreciate your gesture,it only adds weight to the box and increases postage.




I only added a couple of old metal splitting wedges. Shouldn't add more than 18-20 pounds.


.


----------



## avalancher (Jun 29, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> I only added a couple of old metal splitting wedges. Shouldn't add more than 18-20 pounds.
> 
> 
> .




Well, at least you showed some restraint.I figure any day now I am going to hear from somebody complaining on the 69lb package showing up at their door, filled to the brim with dehydrated monkeys brains, slug guts, and flailed Yugoslavian rats.Im at least relieved to see Uncle that you sent something useful to the next guy,even if its only to bash in the brains of a unruly mother-in-law.


----------



## Iska3 (Jun 29, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> I only added a couple of old metal splitting wedges. Shouldn't add more than 18-20 pounds.
> 
> 
> .



That explains the PM that's being sent around. Every other person on the list is going to send the box back to you (by mistake) so you'll send it to the next person. If my math is right, the next 32 people will be sending you the box and while they only have to send it out once, you'll be sending it out 33 times. 

Oh! Neat looking wedges.. I'd send you a rep but I need to pass em around first.


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 29, 2010)

avalancher said:


> the *69lb package* showing up at their door



_Dr. Freud. Paging Dr. Freud._



> filled to the brim with dehydrated monkeys brains, slug guts, and flailed Yugoslavian rats.Im at least relieved to see Uncle that you sent something useful to the next guy,even if its only to bash in the brains of a unruly mother-in-law.



URGENT! PAGING DR. FREUD! *URGENT!*


----------



## avalancher (Jun 29, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> _Dr. Freud. Paging Dr. Freud._
> 
> 
> 
> URGENT! PAGING DR. FREUD! *URGENT!*



No need to page the guy,I have him on speed dial.Occasionally we golf together,but after our last round and I had an unusual occurence with a golf tee,he doesnt come around much anymore.But now his sister.....well...thats another story.


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 29, 2010)

avalancher said:


> No need to page the guy,I have him on speed dial.Occasionally we golf together,but after our last round and I had an unusual occurence with a golf tee,he doesnt come around much anymore.But now his sister.....well...thats another story.



heh...I don't golf. But if I did, I'd never hit the greens with that cat.

Last thing I'd need is some dude psychoanalyzing the size of my club and my obsession for getten a hole in one!


----------



## Beefie (Jul 3, 2010)

Did I miss it when it came thru Wisconsin? I no it has changed a little bit , any thoghts on the route AVALANCHER.

Beefie


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Reassuring to hear that's it's making it's way in the NE now...

...that is all.


----------



## sloth9669 (Jul 3, 2010)

is the list of who gets this helmet when release....just wondering how many stops till it gets to me...cant wait...also where is the paypal info ? hard to track all this reading the threads


----------



## DSS (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd like to be a part of this , but it would probably ruin two weeks sending it here and back, not to mention the guy who got stuck sending it here would have a stroke at the postage cost...............


:spam:


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 3, 2010)

avalancher said:


> No need to page the guy,I have him on speed dial.Occasionally we golf together,but after our last round and I had an unusual occurence with a golf tee,he doesnt come around much anymore.But now his sister.....well...thats another story.



I heard that you often purposely don't hit it farther than the ladies tee, just so you can walk around with your pants around your knees. Is that true?




Iska3 said:


> That explains the PM that's being sent around. Every other person on the list is going to send the box back to you (by mistake) so you'll send it to the next person. If my math is right, the next 32 people will be sending you the box and while they only have to send it out once, you'll be sending it out 33 times.



Well, I've got a cure for that - send a photo of the helmet to those 33 and tell them to sign the photo and mail it to Avalancher's psychiatrist!!


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 4, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Well, I've got a cure for that - send a photo of the helmet to those 33 and tell them to sign the photo and mail it to Avalancher's psychiatrist!!



Why did I know you'd come up with something like this... What makes you think that Avalancher only has one psyc? Just to be safe, I think we should send it back to you each time. 

I'm also sending you a pet rock so you'll have something from Minnesota. I kind'a ran out of funds so I'm sending it to you COD... Not many get a 15 pound rock from MN. so you should consider yourself lucky. I think you'll like it..


----------



## avalancher (Jul 4, 2010)

Iska3 said:


> Why did I know you'd come up with something like this... What makes you think that Avalancher only has one psyc?



Well, I hate to admit this,but I do have more than one.I actually have two. One in a fancy smanzy office where the receptionist is always yelling about wood chips and such, and the other feller who has a real tendency to follow me around just about anywhere.Well,almost anywhere, he takes taco bell and the local florist shop.And he aint much good for wood cuttin and such.

My only real complaint about the guy is he has a real tendency to blend in with the surroundings.In fact, I am the only one who has ever seen the guy. Last week I stopped at the local pizza joint and the lady asked me why i was ordering two pizzas and i started to explain that one was for me and the other was for Lenny.And dang it,he blended it so good with that chair that the woman looked all over and couldnt see the guy. I gotta make him quite wearing flannel I guess.....
Ever seen a guy wear flannel swim shorts?Its hideous.


----------



## avalancher (Jul 4, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> I heard that you often purposely don't hit it farther than the ladies tee, just so you can walk around with your pants around your knees. Is that true?



Shoot,a guy has to do something to show off these new cowhide underwear. The last time i asked some gal if she wanted to see some beef I got run over by her golf cart and the midget that was driving beat me with a nine iron.And all I wanted to do was show off my new six ply steel belted radial cowhide underwear that I ordered from a monk in Paraguay.

Some folks just dont appreciate a good sense of humor nor fine underwear!


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I have the infamous Hardhat in Milaca, MN. I remember several people in Mora who joined this forum. If anyone near my area is interested in signing the hat, I'll be willing to run it over so let me know before I send it off on Tuesday. MNGuns, I sent you another PM Hope to see that SS of yours and pay my debt. That will be a 12 pack of ????  

I'd bring over a case but you have a lot of wood to stack..


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 4, 2010)

It's in Minnesota???!

Hey, get Brett Favre to sign it! I'm sure he cuts and splits wood. Or is he still in Mississippi, trying to skip summer practices?


----------



## luvsaws (Jul 8, 2010)

The hardhat is in Wisconsin


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 9, 2010)

Bring it over!


----------



## avalancher (Jul 9, 2010)

luvsaws said:


> The hardhat is in Wisconsin




Thanks for the picture man, what a great shot!


----------



## luvsaws (Jul 9, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> Bring it over!



I mailed it out to ya today


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 9, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> Bring it over!



Bring it up to Grandpatractor and WGP land-We'll load her up!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't have much gas money guys.....My wife has been busting butt today helping me build a rabbit hutch to sell. I love her. I will see what I can do.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 10, 2010)

Iska3 said:


> I'm also sending you a pet rock so you'll have something from Minnesota. I kind'a ran out of funds so I'm sending it to you COD... Not many get a 15 pound rock from MN. so you should consider yourself lucky. I think you'll like it..



Actually I've got something from MN - a Vikings flag. Still, I'm going to give it to my brother for his Birthday in Oct. Also, I had a pet rock once. In Basic Training, our Drill Sergeant made us all pick up a rock and give it a girls name, because that was going to be the only 'action' we were going to get for a long time. I'm not sure what he meant by that. I do remember that one stupid kid (I think he was from Arkansas) had a 15 pound rock, saying he liked his women big. (He'd definately like the 'WTF Pictures' thread.) I also remember a black guy straight off the boat from Africa named Franklin Olagbaju. He certainly wasn't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but a lovable chap with a cool accent. He had a cute little rock that he named Cindy.





avalancher said:


> Shoot,a guy has to do something to show off these new cowhide underwear. The last time i asked some gal if she wanted to see some beef I got run over by her golf cart and the midget that was driving beat me with a nine iron.And all I wanted to do was show off my new six ply steel belted radial cowhide underwear that I ordered from a monk in Paraguay.




Cowhide undies? Cool! Do they come in blue, and do you think I can get a pair with some extra plating in the back?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got the helmet! The box is kinda beat up but still works. The sigs are really wearing off......My wife has some workable fixative that she can spray on to preserve the sigs that are left......let me know if she should spray it.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are some pics of the helmet, box, and stuff people put in the box.
View attachment 143466





View attachment 143467





View attachment 143468


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 17, 2010)

The helmet went out to beefie this morning. I put a squirrel in the box with some nuts.....not sure if he will still be alive when he gets there or not.....I thought beefie could use some excitement...... I made sure everything was secure in case he chews a hole in the box. THE POST OFFICE DOES NOT KNOW!!!! Should be interesting...LOLopcorn:


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jul 19, 2010)

I want to see the pics of you after you wrestled that squirrel into the box!


----------



## Beefie (Jul 19, 2010)

I got the helmet today. All that was left of that squirrel was its tail , :dunno:what happened to the body, he didn't even tare up the shirt. I will get pics and have it back on its way by Wednesday.


Beefie


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 20, 2010)

ONLY THE TAIL!!?? what the.....darn post office...


----------



## avalancher (Jul 21, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Actually I've got something from MN - a Vikings flag. Still, I'm going to give it to my brother for his Birthday in Oct. Also, I had a pet rock once. In Basic Training, our Drill Sergeant made us all pick up a rock and give it a girls name, because that was going to be the only 'action' we were going to get for a long time. I'm not sure what he meant by that. I do remember that one stupid kid (I think he was from Arkansas) had a 15 pound rock, saying he liked his women big. (He'd definately like the 'WTF Pictures' thread.) I also remember a black guy straight off the boat from Africa named Franklin Olagbaju. He certainly wasn't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but a lovable chap with a cool accent. He had a cute little rock that he named Cindy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um......blue?Not sure about that one.But as far as the extra plating in the rear,let me guess.You are planning on attending a Village People concert and want a little extra protection?


----------



## Beefie (Jul 21, 2010)

I shipped the helmet out today and it is on its way to MI. I sent it to Mimilkman hopefully he gets it tomorrow. It is going U.S. Post. Only cost $8.25 to ship, not to bad .




Beefie


----------



## avalancher (Jul 22, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I shipped the helmet out today and it is on its way to MI. I sent it to Mimilkman hopefully he gets it tomorrow. It is going U.S. Post. Only cost $8.25 to ship, not to bad .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




$8.25 to ship?that thing must be gaining weight as it travels around, it only cost 4.50 to ship from here.

Thanks Beefie for all your efforts!


----------



## Beefie (Jul 25, 2010)

*helmet delivered*

I just checked the tracking # on the helmet and it said it was delivered on July 23rd at 9.25am in silverwood MI. Milkman should have it , hopefully he replies back on it soon to keep it moving along.


Beefie


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 25, 2010)

Seeing as how the squirrel had a mysterious accident on the way to Beefie, if anyone can make a good bucktail out of its tail, or a big fly, etc.... go ahead. The squirrel's body showed up in our freezer, so at least it didn't go to waste. Sent pics of whatever you do with the tail.


----------



## Beefie (Jul 25, 2010)

*pics of helmet*

Here are some pics I got when the helmet was here!

















As you can see my 3 year old wanted in on the action , any time there is a camera out she thinks she needs to be in the pic. Gotta love the kids

Beefie


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 25, 2010)

How are the sigs holding up? Wy wife did not spray the helmet because the stuff wouldn't stick to the plastic. Poly might stick but we didn't have any... Hope they are ok.


----------



## Beefie (Jul 25, 2010)

Some of the sigs were almost gone, hard to even read who had signed it. Others were in great shape. I sigen it with the paint pens and seemed to work ok. It should be interesting to see how they all hold up.


Beefie

P.S. At the next fall GtG in WI you are going to have to bring up some squirrel stew.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 26, 2010)

i would suggest scuffing the area with some 600-800 sandpaper first, then sign.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Got helmet today. Sorry it took so long to pick it up I have been moving. I will sign and get it moving by Wednesday.

Kyle


----------



## mimilkman1 (Jul 27, 2010)

I signed the helmet, just waiting for paint marker to dry. I will get it in the mail today and send it to ECRUPPRECHT.

Kyle


----------



## avalancher (Aug 3, 2010)

Where are we at with this thing, been awhile since the last update!


----------



## mimilkman1 (Aug 3, 2010)

ECRUPPRECHT messaged me and said he was mailing it out yesterday.

Kyle


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2010)

I just cought up on the last few pages. What is this PP account everyone is talking about? I didn't see a post of the info on how to donate.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 3, 2010)

I set up a paypal account for anyone that wants to donate to the cause but is unable to sign the helmet.Folks in different countries,time constraint, etc.

If you want to lend a hand, then wait until we have the raffle for the helmet and other goodies in november and buy a few tickets.
Starting in October I would like to start a thread for folks to chime in and nominate some folks that could use the assistance.


----------



## tjbier (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet it's in Michigan! Does that mean it's coming my way soon?


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok guys, the helmets here & signed, where to next? A C


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool idea. I think my signature would devalue it though. Plus I would inevitably write something stupid as is my nature.


----------



## Laird (Aug 4, 2010)

amateur cutter said:


> Ok guys, the helmets here & signed, where to next? A C



Is it heading back down to Indiana?


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 4, 2010)

When will it work its way down here in Arizona?


----------



## avalancher (Aug 4, 2010)

amateur cutter said:


> Ok guys, the helmets here & signed, where to next? A C




Isnt the shipping list in the box with the helmet?


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 4, 2010)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

OK, no clue if the pics will show, so we'll see. Yes AV the list is with the helmet, but wasn't sure if anything has changed. PM me or I'll send it out tomorrow.
Thanks A C
Ok seriously, I read the whole tutorial 3-4 times, & the pics didn't display in the post? What did I miss? Thanks


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, repped ya, Now how'd you do that? A C


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2010)

AC, try clicking through the links in my signature. If that doesn't help, PM me and I'll walk ya through it. I'm a pic junkie, and the more that can post em, the more I get to look at!


----------



## tjbier (Aug 5, 2010)

Avalancher, can't PM you. Your full.......

But yes would like to sign it if it's still around here.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 6, 2010)

tjbier said:


> Avalancher, can't PM you. Your full.......
> 
> But yes would like to sign it if it's still around here.



Sorry about that, I forgot to empty my PM's last night again,but I took care of the problem this morning.PM me your address and I will forward it on.
thanks for all your effort on this!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 6, 2010)

amateur cutter said:


> [/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> OK, no clue if the pics will show, so we'll see. Yes AV the list is with the helmet, but wasn't sure if anything has changed. PM me or I'll send it out tomorrow.
> Thanks A C
> Ok seriously, I read the whole tutorial 3-4 times, & the pics didn't display in the post? What did I miss? Thanks



AC, here's what your attempt at posting the pictures in the message looks like. I replaced the square brackets with parentheses so it would be visible:

(IMG)(IMG)(IMG)(IMG)http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...149&stc=1&d=1280955135(/IMG)(/IMG)(/IMG)(/IMG)

It looks like maybe you clicked on the attach button a few too many times.

Here's what it should look like before you post it:

(IMG)http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146149&stc=1&d=1280955135(/IMG)

Now just like above only leaving the box brackets there, pic should show:






You will need to do this separately for each picture. Make sure that the first one is not still highlighted in the reply message when you do the next one, or it will probably overwrite the first link and do what you had.

I also leave a couple returns (like paragraph spacing) between each IMG link. It spaces the pics out a little bit so they aren't right next to each other.

So when you insert a bunch of images, it should look like this:

img link1 img

img link2 img

img link3 img
Hope this helps.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 6, 2010)

Go Steve! Thanks much! A C


----------



## tjbier (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright guys I met Adam (amatuer cutter) this afternoon and got the helmet from him. 
And it was nice to meet another AS member also
I will ship the package to Andrew (epicklin22) tomorrow.
The helmet in it's current state, and with the Makita.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is an update for anyone interested.DJ4wd has the helmet right now, and is sending it back to me so that I can touch up the names that got smudged, clear coat the thing to preserve what is already signed, and get it back to the next member on the list.

When I package this to send out, I am going to have a box cut to fit so that we dont have anymore problems with smudging.When you get the helmet, make sure you put it back in the packaging the way it arrived, and dont put anything in with the helmet.

Some names may have been lost entirely,but here is what I am going to do.After it gets back from the west coast, I am going to send the helmet back to any member who lost their signature to have him resign it.Inside the box will be prepaid labels for everyone so that nobody has to pay for shipping again.Take the helmet out, resign it,stick the label on it to the next guy, and drop it in the mail.

I will PM every member that is affected by this to let you know.Sound good?


----------



## little possum (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds good

Ed, will you have a list later on, where the helmet has been?
Would be interesting to know how many miles it has on it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 17, 2010)

Okey-dokey


----------



## avalancher (Aug 17, 2010)

little possum said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Ed, will you have a list later on, where the helmet has been?
> Would be interesting to know how many miles it has on it.




Yeah, I can post a list after it has made its rounds, but as of right now its just went over the 2K mile mark.

I plotted it out awhile back but didnt keep the log, seems that it was somewhere in the 5200 mile mark,but that was before a lot of the members chimed in after the helmet shipped.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 17, 2010)

can i still get in


----------



## avalancher (Aug 17, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> can i still get in



PM me your name and address and I will add you to the second list.I dont know if we are going to have time for it to get to everyone before christmas,Im starting to wonder if we oughta plan on raffling it off after Christmas.the list keeps getting longer and longer........


----------



## epicklein22 (Aug 17, 2010)

It was pretty cool opening box up and seeing the helmet. I wish I wasn't so busy right now, otherwise I would have included it in some pictures. Maybe next time.

I'm glad the signatures are going to be redone/fixed.  So much hard work has been put forth through Avalancher and everyone involved. It would be disappointing to see it just fade away.


----------



## Beefie (Sep 18, 2010)

Were are we at with the hat?opcorn:opcorn:

Beefie


----------



## avalancher (Sep 20, 2010)

Its out wandering around the country somewhere.I think this thread got buried far enough back that folks arent checking in and giving us an update.


----------



## little possum (Oct 15, 2010)

UPDATE!

Free Bump.

Need to see all those sigs on the helmet now.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry I missed out have not had access to the web in a while, is it still going around.


----------



## Redneck Ont (Oct 15, 2010)

Id be interested to know how its making out too.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 30, 2010)

So were is the helmet now??????????????????????opcorn:


Beefie


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 30, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> At an USPS office as part of a chainletter mail fraud invesgation!



Right you are, Kemosabe! Our top men are investigating it as I drink this beer.






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wondering where this thing is at now.


----------



## woodbooga (Dec 18, 2010)

loadthestove said:


> Just wondering where this thing is at now.



this poastal werker has as a conviction the notion that I never see the helmut


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 18, 2010)

If there was a list of name going around whit the cap, someone should know who had it last. 

Did anyone check ebay lately?


----------



## cornbread (Dec 19, 2010)

If it is in the United States Post Office system there is no telling.




Democracy is two wolves

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch.

When the people find they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic............" 
Ben Franklin


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 19, 2010)

The helmet has been located. Fortunately, it saved the life of the person who last had it! :hmm3grin2orange:



CWME said:


> Saved me a trip to the ER this morning. Feel stupid that it happened but at least I was protected. Widow maker about 1.5" around and 4' long. Finished the back cut and the tree started moving. I was getting out of the way and got hit with this seemingly small branch. I was getting ready to look up too...
> 
> Sore neck and back but good to cut another day.



http://www.arboristsite.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2647106


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Dec 19, 2010)

If the helmet is still going around I like to get involved..... I know its a little late I just read the thread.....


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 19, 2010)

If the helmet is still going around i'd like to buy raffle tickets! or donate for a cause if the proceeds are going somewhere


----------



## avalancher (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, I have some good news, and some bad news.It has taken me almost a week to gather the strength to post this, namely because I have been unable to get a grip on how to handle this situation.

The helmet is being returned to me,and according to the tracking info will be here tomorrow.A fellow member here has hit troubling times, and in his set back in life evidently forgot he had the thing in his spare bedroom.

From what I can tell, it has been setting there a month, meanwhile all of us have wondered what the deal is.I have agreed not to mention to anyone who has been sitting on it,but needless to say I am very disapointed that this thing has not been going anywhere for some time.Although we agreed early on to continue this project into next year, I want everyone who wants to participate to have the opportunity to.

When it arrives I am going to destroy the list that has been accompanying the helmet in its travels, and print out a new one to accompany it,and will include the names of a number of folks who chimed in after it left here the last time.From what I understand, it is still in fine shape with no names lost on the helmet, it appears that the rubbing problem was taken care of.

Dont ask who sat on it, Im not telling.I am ticked enough for all of us, but at this point willing to show a little compassion.
Last but not least, I will sometime today post a list of all the members its still going to.If you are on the list and dont want to be,speak up.If you dont think you can ship the thing back out within a reasonable amount of time, then let me know.
If your name is not on the list, and you want to participate, then let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## avalancher (Dec 22, 2010)

As a sidenote, you wanna know what upset me the most about this?

I havent been even able to log on here and BS with you guys because of it. Seems that my own chair here around the fire has been tainted,didnt even feel like home to me. I know maybe I took it a little to personal,but i dunno. I popped in once in awhile over the last week,but it just didnt feel right hanging out here.Kinda like someone sat in my chair while I was gone and drank outa my coffee cup.

Im nuts.I know.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 22, 2010)

avalancher said:


> As a sidenote, you wanna know what upset me the most about this?
> 
> I havent been even able to log on here and BS with you guys because of it. Seems that my own chair here around the fire has been tainted,didnt even feel like home to me. I know maybe I took it a little to personal,but i dunno. I popped in once in awhile over the last week,but it just didnt feel right hanging out here.Kinda like someone sat in my chair while I was gone and drank outa my coffee cup.
> 
> Im nuts.I know.



Don't worry about it, bro.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 22, 2010)

Waiting patiencely to buy, donate or what ever the process is to be....


Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey, Things Happens!! I'm just glad that I didn't sit on the hat. It very well could have been me. I had Lyme for going on three years so from time to time, I go in and out of reality and forget many things. Last December I drove to town to get a haircut and ended up being lost for several hours. I don't think one person here blames anyone nor do any of us dare throw stones. The hat can still go around and more names will be added so that in itself it a plus.

Gone a good note, I'm lucky enough to have a very sexy neighbor who has a very understanding husband. It might sound like an excuse to some but I really thought I was lost again.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 31, 2010)

All right helmet comes back to old avalancher, he makes a new list and sends it out in the new year, all will be good. Lets get this thing moving again. I would like to see a updated pic of the helmet myself.


Beefie


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 2, 2011)

okay. i just saw this thread. how can that be? anyways, i wanna sign the hat. is that still possible? has the raffle taken place? whats the deal? 
oh yeah, and bump.


----------



## England14 (Mar 2, 2011)

Where's the helmet???


----------



## avalancher (Mar 2, 2011)

England14 said:


> Where's the helmet???


 
I had it shipped back to me after running into our first "I dont hang out on AS anymore,and really dont want to participate in this event."
For an explanation, see this thread that I started this morning.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/166228.htm#post2804418


----------



## avalancher (Mar 2, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay. i just saw this thread. how can that be? anyways, i wanna sign the hat. is that still possible? has the raffle taken place? whats the deal?
> oh yeah, and bump.


 
Okay, i will be short but sweet.I am not sure if its still open for folks to sign, I have put it up for comments on another thread.We had a lot of members bail when the change took place the beginning of the new year, a lot of members got banned for one reason or another,etc.

The raffle has not taken place,it will be held this november unless we all decide to terminate it early for lack of participation.If you want any more details,I could bore you to death or click on the first page of this thread and its all spelled out.If by chance we continue this project, I will be happy to add you to the list.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 2, 2011)

:msp_drool:you certainly have my attention!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 2, 2011)

Time for a new list and for members to speak up I f they want to be on or not. Read the first page to decide if this is a good cause for you to participate in. Lets see this thru .


Beefie


----------

